# Turning in My Petition Tomorrow



## SkyTraveler (May 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am beyond thrilled and excited to be turning in my petition to my home state lodge tomorrow. For years now I have had a deep interest in freemasonry. As soon as I moved back to my hometown from college, I contacted my local lodge via phone. I called several times. It took them a few weeks to get back to me, but I was successful in obtaining a petition. I emailed the lodge secretary and was invited to come by the lodge for dinner. I felt scared to enter the lodge as an outsider, having no idea what was beyond the bright blue metal door. I didn't know whether I should knock or not. Once I was inside I was warmly greeted by everyone there. It was not the guarded, scary place I imagined it to be. After speaking with the secretary and tiler (tyler) for about 45 minutes, I was invited to come back with my wife. Again, I was thrilled to be moving through the process of becoming a Mason. As far as I know, the only thing my wife knows about Masonry is all of the crap that is on TV about it. It will be great for her to see the place, meet the people, and know what I intend on joining. Tomorrow is the day we go back, and I will be bringing my petition with me (as instructed). I can't wait for my petition to be read and committee to be formed. I am honored to have made in this far in joining the ancient organization of Freemasonry. My question is, how thorough is the investigative process? I don't have any Masons that I know that I can use as references. I am wondering what kind of questions they will be asking the people I put down as my references. I honestly don't know what they think about being a Mason.

Thanks!


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 1, 2016)

Good luck brother

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dlacaille (May 1, 2016)

I didn't know any Masons either. That should not be a problem though. Best of luck to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## dlacaille (May 1, 2016)

Let me rephrase that. I didn't know any Masons on my first visit, but you can be sure I knew quite a few when I finally turned in my petition several months later.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bro Thomas (May 2, 2016)

Good luck soon to be brother.  You have nothing to worry about if you are a man of good character. Congrats on your search.


----------



## SkyTraveler (May 3, 2016)

Thanks guys! I have turned my petition in. I am currently (patiently) waiting for the investigation committee to reach out to me. Can't wait for my initiation!


----------



## The Traveler (May 4, 2016)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 3, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Any updates?


Yeah, how are things going so far?


----------



## SkyTraveler (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for checking in! I have been initiated (wow) and am currently working on my EA degree. It has been the best experience so far. I have been to many meetings, and enjoy the fellowship very much. I am hoping to turn in my lesson at the next meeting in about a week.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 6, 2016)

SkyTraveler said:


> Thanks for checking in! I have been initiated (wow) and am currently working on my EA degree. It has been the best experience so far. I have been to many meetings, and enjoy the fellowship very much. I am hoping to turn in my lesson at the next meeting in about a week.


Congratulations Brother and keep us posted regarding your progress.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 6, 2016)

SkyTraveler said:


> I have been initiated (wow) and am currently working on my EA degree.



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

Prepare your mind and body for the tragedy my brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

Im the 13th who reply here about your post and we know whats in the 13th


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh jeeze we got another live one here!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MeCorby (Aug 14, 2016)

Congratulations !!!
I am still waiting...and it feels like Never ending story. Roll on 21st of Sept !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Congratulations !!!
> I am still waiting...and it feels like Never ending story. Roll on 21st of Sept !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Be sure to lets us know how things went.


----------



## SkyTraveler (Aug 14, 2016)

pipoyviste said:


> Prepare your mind and body for the tragedy my brother
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Not exactly sure what you mean by that, I suppose I will find out soon.

Turning in tomorrow! I am shooting for a perfect turn in.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2016)

Disregard him...hes a little..how should i say this...special

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MeCorby (Aug 15, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Be sure to lets us know how things went.


Yes I will !!! I would not be able to keep it to myself only !!!  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## alsiyabi (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi 
I try to be apart of Masonic brotherhood 
I thought it is easy and they need a people from Middle East but I found there is nothing call free mason in my country it is difficult but you know some time I am fell that I am Masonic with out lodge or person invite me so from now I am the first Masonic in my country 
I will be the first I will be the first 
No need for lodge 
If I try and I don't find one so I will be with my self study read every thing 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 15, 2016)

SkyTraveler said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am beyond thrilled and excited to be turning in my petition to my home state lodge tomorrow. For years now I have had a deep interest in freemasonry. As soon as I moved back to my hometown from college, I contacted my local lodge via phone. I called several times. It took them a few weeks to get back to me, but I was successful in obtaining a petition. I emailed the lodge secretary and was invited to come by the lodge for dinner. I felt scared to enter the lodge as an outsider, having no idea what was beyond the bright blue metal door. I didn't know whether I should knock or not. Once I was inside I was warmly greeted by everyone there. It was not the guarded, scary place I imagined it to be. After speaking with the secretary and tiler (tyler) for about 45 minutes, I was invited to come back with my wife. Again, I was thrilled to be moving through the process of becoming a Mason. As far as I know, the only thing my wife knows about Masonry is all of the crap that is on TV about it. It will be great for her to see the place, meet the people, and know what I intend on joining. Tomorrow is the day we go back, and I will be bringing my petition with me (as instructed). I can't wait for my petition to be read and committee to be formed. I am honored to have made in this far in joining the ancient organization of Freemasonry. My question is, how thorough is the investigative process? I don't have any Masons that I know that I can use as references. I am wondering what kind of questions they will be asking the people I put down as my references. I honestly don't know what they think about being a Mason.
> 
> Thanks!


Why is your profile pic a S&C if you are not yet a MM ? I understand it's just a pic and some jurisdictions allow EA to display it, and if this is the case then disregard.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats on your EA degree. I hope you enjoyed and hope you enjoy the FC, and MM degrees!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Disregard him...hes a little..how should i say this...special
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Lol!


----------



## Brother H (Sep 10, 2016)

Frankly,
I don't know if it is funny, silly or Pathetic how these people from outside the Fraternity will start making comments like if "They discovered the Conspiracy" that is only created in their own mind!
Like the post #13: "Prepare for the tragedy", which Tragedy?? Oh My God this is Hilarious :'))))


----------



## SkyTraveler (Oct 4, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Why is your profile pic a S&C if you are not yet a MM ? I understand it's just a pic and some jurisdictions allow EA to display it, and if this is the case then disregard.



Hey Traveling Man91,

I didn't realize at the time I was using a MM image. I thought it was the symbol for a mason in general. I know now =)

Last Monday I was raised for the third time and wow what an experience! I am so glad to finally be a Master Mason. I participated in my first meeting yesterday.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 4, 2016)

SkyTraveler said:


> I was raised for the third time



Just raised.  Not raised for the 3rd time.  That makes it sound like you went through the degree 3 times.  You were Raised to the Sublime Degree of MM.

anyways.....

Congrats Brother!!


----------



## SkyTraveler (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks again! I have heard it said as 'thrice adopted.' Maybe I got it mixed up with that. Thanks for helping out a newbie!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes thrice adopted...3 degrees...its all good brother


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 5, 2016)

SkyTraveler said:


> Last Monday I was raised ...



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## MeCorby (Oct 5, 2016)

Gratulation !!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Matt L (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a little late, congrat's Brother, learn to live by the morals lessons inculcated in our degree's. It will make you a better man, husband, father.  Good luck in you travels.


----------

